# Clock



## WMello (Nov 16, 2015)

Click + Spring



Wagner


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 16, 2015)

WMello said:


> Click + Spring
> 
> Wagner



Nice machining Wagner.  What is the size of the escapement?

Bob


----------



## WMello (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Bob,

It will be a weight driven, dead-beat escapement with a one second pendulum (1 m).

Wagner


----------



## David S (Nov 16, 2015)

Nice work Wagner.  Rachet wheel is pretty nice as well.  How far along are you in the fabrication?

David


----------



## WMello (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello David, thank you.

It will take a wile, hundreds of parts still to be made.

Wagner


----------



## David S (Nov 16, 2015)

Wagner I am a clock repair guy so am very interested in your progress.

There is a forum already for clocks and horology that you could post in as you progress.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/foru...ks-cars-bikes-tractors-knives-woodworking.37/

David


----------

